# Started YouTube! - I took delivery of my new ECM Technika, Acaia Pearl, and cups.



## jamielee (Jan 11, 2021)

Hello everyone.

Just building up a nice little set-up at home. Bits still arriving, so not yet complete, but posted my first video on my YouTube channel. Yikes!!

Will be doing a lot of unboxing videos, first use, and a lot of latte art videos, milk steaming etc (for those that are keen).

For anyone interested, pop on over to my channel to see me take delivery of my ECM Technika and some other bits last week. - Like, Subscribe and all that jazz. Much appreciated!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Great video - nice touch getting a neighbour to film the DPD delivery. Didn't know Acaia did a push tamper - looks a bit small🤣

Ribbing aside - enjoy your new set up as I am sure you will.


----------



## Geezercdg (Dec 29, 2018)

Who did you buy it from?


----------



## jamielee (Jan 11, 2021)

https://rinscoffee.com



Geezercdg said:


> Who did you buy it from?


----------



## mit_hirani (Jun 23, 2020)

Nice video! Subscribed. Looking forward to more of them.


----------



## jamielee (Jan 11, 2021)

mit_hirani said:


> Nice video! Subscribed. Looking forward to more of them.


 Really appreciate that, thank you! Next video drops this weekend. ☺


----------



## Andyz (Oct 28, 2018)

Great video, someone has been very lucky with their setup. I can see you're going to have a lot of fun and enjoyment. Be great to see how you all get on together. Looking forward to more content.

Cheers

Andy


----------



## jamielee (Jan 11, 2021)

Andyz said:


> Great video, someone has been very lucky with their setup. I can see you're going to have a lot of fun and enjoyment. Be great to see how you all get on together. Looking forward to more content.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Andy


 Really appreciate that Andy, thanks. Very lucky indeed!

Stay tuned - Hopefully some great content for you and everyone else. 

J


----------



## Little_tipple (Apr 2, 2019)

Great to see another youtuber on here - love the video, and a lovely set of shiny new toys!


----------



## Deanmp (Mar 16, 2021)

Lovely setup!


----------

